# Nightwish



## umdie80weiss (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi, is there someone else like me to love nightwish?IÂ´ve all albums but iÂ´ve missed their last tour because i was ill:cry:.But the next time i will be there for sure . My favourite songs are The Kinslayer, Wish I had an Angel and Over the Hills and far away. What about you ?


----------



## Merilon (Apr 4, 2007)

I love nightwish, they're my favorite. I don't have all of their CDs though. Ghost Love Score, Higher than Hope, Ocean Soul are some of my favorites, mostly because of their lyrics.

I also like Within Temptation, HIM, Blue October, Epica, Linkin Park, Godsmack, Disturbed, and a couple others, but nightwish stands above all of them.


----------



## umdie80weiss (Apr 4, 2007)

He we seem to have an identic taste of music so i aslo hear Disturbed, Linkin Park the others i donÂ´t know


----------



## Myoti (Apr 4, 2007)

I've heard only "Over the Hills," but I do so dearly love it. I may need to check out more of them soon.


----------



## Natsumi (Apr 4, 2007)

OMG! Merilon and I have like the same taste in music! WOOT... I used to love all of those bands.
But I kinda grew away from it lately... I listen to a lot of Japanese punk bands though! hehe

By the way, Nightwish is a great band!

<3<3


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Apr 4, 2007)

Over the Hills and Far Away
Romanticide
The Siren
Bless the Child
etc.

I heart Nightwish. I enjoy European and symphonic and melodic metal a lot, but I also heart the heavier stuff.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Apr 4, 2007)

I prefer Within Temptation, Tristania, Avrigus and After Forever over the walking Ego that is Tarja.


----------



## Merilon (Apr 4, 2007)

Didn't Tarja leave nightwish or something? I heard that they were getting a new singer... then again, it just may be someone pulling my chain...


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Apr 4, 2007)

AnarchicQ said:
			
		

> I prefer Within Temptation, Tristania, Avrigus and After Forever over the walking Ego that is Tarja.



You'd probably love Elis and Epica as well.

Tarja had an ego, but damn she was talented.



			
				Merilon said:
			
		

> Didn't Tarja leave nightwish or something? I heard that they were getting a new singer... then again, it just may be someone pulling my chain...



They kicked her out for being too much of a diva. Â Â Nightwish has decided on a new singer and will reveal him/her at the end of this May.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 4, 2007)

I used to like Nightwish during the Oceanborn phase and a bit after, but I feel they sort of disappeared up themselves (though not to the extent that Stratovarius did) a few years after that. Even though I do respect that Tarja was a good singer I was never a great fan of her voice. They do have some good songs, though, that's undeniable.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Apr 5, 2007)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> AnarchicQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, I don't think she was that great of a singer. Soprano's hurt my ears and sometimes I felt her vocals were just too...almost masculin, maybe? For lack of a better word.

As for Epica, I think I heard one or two of their songs and they were too...heh...epic....for my tastes. Of course, I might be thinking of Opeth.


----------



## InvaderLilly (Apr 9, 2007)

Nightwish is pretty cool. ^^
I really like their songs "10th Man Down" and "The Kinslayer".


----------



## Esplender (Apr 9, 2007)

Nightwish were fun for a while, then I discovered The Gathering.


----------



## foxkun (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah, they handed her a letter after their last concert. That's how they offed her from the band. "Yeah, it was many many years, but you're a complete bitch." Something along those lines, I believe.

"Over the hills" makes me cry. I <3 soprano so much.


----------



## Triggs (Apr 9, 2007)

Nightwish rocks. I liked the Phantom remake they did, Tenth mand down is my favorite by them though. Wish I had an angel and over the hills are close seconds.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Apr 30, 2007)

> They kicked her out for being too much of a diva. Â Â Nightwish has decided on a new singer and will reveal him/her at the end of this May.


 a new singer <who which they already released *him* to the sitees by video blog>.


----------



## darkchukkz (May 6, 2007)

I like Nightwish, but the last album I have heard contained too many ballads for my taste...

Century Child is my fav, Over the Hills... is nice too, it doesnÂ´t happen often that I like a cover version more than the original (Gary Moore), but this one is a winner.


----------



## ndls (May 11, 2007)

*Over the Hills and Far Away*
is a Gary Moore _cover_

all cred goes to the original artist, eventhough he's a freaking idiot who denies that he ever liked and made metal/hard rock, and says he's a blues artist.


----------



## Seratuhl (May 12, 2007)

Nighwish be thy source of feminine inspiration.....

"Planet Hell" is an amazing piece....along with "Nemo" and "Ghost Love Score"

It makes me feel so....feminine when I listen to the lead singer's voice....


----------



## darkchukkz (May 19, 2007)

ndls said:
			
		

> *Over the Hills and Far Away*
> is a Gary Moore _cover_
> 
> all cred goes to the original artist, eventhough he's a freaking idiot who denies that he ever liked and made metal/hard rock, and says he's a blues artist.



Yeah he did it. But the NW version is a wee bit better in my opinion, I knew the GM version for years.

He was booked for a festival here a few years ago, to be broadcasted on TV live... He didnÂ´t show up because... Well, he did not come. =P
George Thorogood did overtake the part of the headliner, and he was awesome. Some guy was holding a quickly done sign: FUCK GARY, WE DONÂ´T NEED YOU! right into the camera! XD


----------



## Lambat (Jun 23, 2008)

WAAAAAAA..... MISS TARJAAAAAA...... WAAAAAAA


----------



## Aden (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow. Seriously, wow. You've managed to revive a thread in which I posted with my old account. I don't know whether to slap you or shake your hand.


----------



## StormSong (Jun 23, 2008)

Well...
*Slap for necromancy, it's baaaad magic*

But yeah Nightwish are AMAZING!

Best band in the world =]!

My favourite song is probably Gethsemane, or Beauty of the Beast.

Ghost Love Score is a close third though.

AND! If I get the tickets =/ I'm going to see em at bloodstock in August!

Can't wait!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, old thread is old!

I went to see Nightwish live a couple of months ago. I must say, they were brilliant (although I personally think Pain, their support, were better). I much prefer Annette over Tarja, her voice is much easier to listen to and she's brilliant at getting the audience involved on stage.
My favourite songs have to be:
Nemo
The Poet And The Pendulum
The Islander
I Wish I Had An Angel (they played this last on their set)

They were brilliant XD


----------

